# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  THANH LÝ Driver, step Vexta....

## minhhung999

#1. Driver Vexta UDK5214NW + Step PK596NBC (Driver xài điện 220v luôn nhe các bác). nguyên bộ còn rất mới, dây jack đầy đủ...

#2. Mấy con step 5 pha Vexta như mới (1 con Takagawa, 1 con EM69NB, PK569AW) cả 3 con kích thước như nhau và điều khiẻn chạy rất mượt giá 350K/1 con. lấy hết 3 con giá 900k + bao ship chậm. 2 con PK566 như mới ... giá 200k/1 con (tất cả cốt quay nhẹ nhàn). lưu ý: chỉ có step thôi nhe các bác...

#3: Driver IM805 + Driver Nhatson: dòng đỉnh 7.2A..... giá cả 2....1tr ....

#4: nguồn hịn Keygen hiển thị màn hình 24V, 6.5A như mới, rất đẹp, lắp vào tủ điện là khỏi chê... giá 550k... cho hàng cực chất...


#5: 2 con ac servo mitsu J2s 400w (1 con có thắng) .... giá 800k/2 con....


liên hệ: Hùng 0985.95.91.90 (zalo,call,sms)
tks all

----------


## minhhung999

Update. #3 có gạch. Cám ơn các bác quan tâm

----------


## futurenguyen

ms #1 bác cho giá fix vào zalo sdt 0935477475, nếu được mình lấy cả 2 bộ

----------


## minhhung999

#1. Đã bán... cám ơn các bác ủng hộ

----------


## minhhung999

#2: đã xong. Cám ơn các bác ủng hộ

----------


## minhhung999

#6: 3 pab gá step size 57 ngon ngon .... giá ..../3 cái

----------


## minhhung999

Mã số #3: vẫn còn nhe các bác. Bác nào quan tâm zalo nhe. Tks

----------


## minhhung999

Còn lại các mục 3.4.5.6 bác nào hốt giùm zalo e cái nhe

----------


## minhhung999

#7: nguồn PowerOne xịn của Mỹ. Bộ nguồn có nhiều block nguồn nhỏ. 2v. 5v.24v. Các block nguồn nhỏ đấu nối tiếp với nhau dc... giá fix mạnh 800k. Bên ngoài nhìn rất đẹp. Do tối chụp hơi nhem nhem

----------


## minhhung999

Update đầu năm 2018... các bác ủng hộ giùm e cái nhe
Bao ship chậm các món còn lại

----------


## minhhung999

Update đầu năm 2018... các bác ủng hộ giùm e cái nhe
Bao ship chậm các món còn lại

----------


## minhhung999

Mã số #3: đã bán. Tks các bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## minhhung999

Mã số #4: nguồn 24v đã bán.

----------


## minhhung999

Còn hình là còn hàng nhe a e
Ms# tiếp: đầu cắt dc như hình. Collect đầy đủ. Điện 110v. Đã test chạy êm... giá 550k

Ms # tiếp theo: biến tần yaskawa J7 1.5kw. 400hz. Dư biến tần 1.5kw nên bán bớt.... giá 1tr4....

----------


## Hung rau

Tạm gạch đầu cắt nhé bác!

----------


## minhhung999

> Tạm gạch đầu cắt nhé bác!


Nhận gạch bác

----------


## khoa.address

> Ms# tiếp: đầu cắt dc như hình. Collect đầy đủ. Điện 110v. Đã test chạy êm... giá 550k


Cái đầu cắt này giống được DIY từ cái máy phay gỗ cầm tay hả anh?

----------


## minhhung999

Hjhj nguyên bản nó vậy chứ ko đụng gì tới hết e

----------

khoa.address

----------


## dobinh1961

> Còn hình là còn hàng nhe a e
> Ms# tiếp: đầu cắt dc như hình. Collect đầy đủ. Điện 110v. Đã test chạy êm... giá 550k
> 
> Ms # tiếp theo: biến tần yaskawa J7 1.5kw. 400hz. Dư biến tần 1.5kw nên bán bớt.... giá 1tr4....


Chụp rõ chút giống máy phay thợ mộc quá

----------


## minhhung999

Đầu cắt vẫn còn nhe các bác
Mã số kế tiế: combo z như hình. hành trình 62mm. Ray thk hsr15 2 block 4 rãnh bi. Vitme 15 buoc 5. Trượt êm ái... giá 440k....

----------


## Xuan Gio

Cho em xin it hinh cua em nay

----------


## minhhung999

Update cuối năm...
Còn lại driver im805... giá 600k..
@ nguồn power one của mỹ nhiều block ghép lại.... giá 800k
@ biến tần yaskawa j7 1.5kw... 400hz.... giá 1tr4....
@ 2 con động cơ j2s 400w giá .... 800k...
Hùng.... 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Cập nhật đầu năm
Chúc ae phát tài phát lộc

----------


## minhhung999

Update len ken...ken

----------


## novicus

Cho E xin gia combo truc Z va so dien thoai inbox nha a.

----------


## minhhung999

> Cho E xin gia combo truc Z va so dien thoai inbox nha a.


Combo z bán rồi bạn

----------


## minhhung999

Còn lại driver im805... giá 600k..
@ nguồn power one của mỹ nhiều block ghép lại.... giá 800k
@ biến tần yaskawa j7 1.5kw... 400hz.... giá 1tr4....
@ 2 con động cơ j2s 400w giá .... 800k...

update ....
ship dư cái driver HBS86H nên giờ cần bán lại lấy tiền ra... giá 800k

Hùng.... 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Hộp số Hamonic size 20 tỉ số truyền 1:50...... giá 750k (có 1 cái)

----------


## hminhtq

em ôm con hbs nha

----------


## minhhung999

> em ôm con hbs nha


Ok. Tks bác

----------


## minhhung999

con hộp số hamonic đã đi...
Van khí nén như hình( cụm 12 van) có thêm con công tắc chân không rất đẹp.... giá 700k


Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Bắn vít pin 14.4v như hình giá .... 300k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bắn vít pin 14.4v như hình giá .... 300k
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]


Cjo e gạch cái này nhe mai e ck

----------


## minhhung999

> Cjo e gạch cái này nhe mai e ck


Ok bác. Tks

----------


## minhhung999

cụm van khí nén đã xong.
còn 1 vài món ở trên. a e nào cần pm mình nhe
tks all.

----------


## minhhung999

---- động cơ ac servo Mavilor lúc trước mua về định chế cháo máy tiện, phay, giờ ko có thời gian làm chuyện đó nữa nên bán lại, thông số như hình, đã test với biến tần .... giá 600k... lấy 2 con giá 1tr...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LICsLLZ2Ewo
---- động cơ 3 pha như hình, nặng 14kg về chế máy phay rất ngon giá 1tr250k .

----------


## minhhung999

Driver tb6600. Ship về 10 cái cho mấy e SV làm hết 4 cái. Còn 6 cái. Đã test ok hết.... giá 100k/1 cái

----------


## Gamo

Bác có thể chụp giùm ảnh con chip bên trong đc ko? Nếu đúng là tb6600 thì mình lấy hết

----------


## kzam

> Driver tb6600. Ship về 10 cái cho mấy e SV làm hết 4 cái. Còn 6 cái. Đã test ok hết.... giá 100k/1 cái


Em gạch 3 cái bác nhé

----------


## minhhung999

Cảm ơn các bác. Driver có 2 bác gạch zalo lúc mới đăng

----------


## Vanhiep96

> ---- động cơ ac servo Mavilor lúc trước mua về định chế cháo máy tiện, phay, giờ ko có thời gian làm chuyện đó nữa nên bán lại, thông số như hình, đã test với biến tần .... giá 600k... lấy 2 con giá 1tr...
> Đính kèm 57803
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LICsLLZ2Ewo
> ---- động cơ 3 pha như hình, nặng 14kg về chế máy phay rất ngon giá 1tr250k .
> Đính kèm 57804
> Đính kèm 57805


2 con ac servo Mavilor còn không bác, nếu còn cho em lấy 1 con nhé

----------


## minhhung999

> 2 con ac servo Mavilor còn không bác, nếu còn cho em lấy 1 con nhé


Ok bác. Còn 1 con

----------


## minhhung999

- em còn cặp Thanh Long kiếm THK 15 bước 20, C5Z, hành trình 880mm. có 1 gối fk ở đầu. đảm bảo ko rơ giá 1tr3...
- và một cặp Bạch Hổ THK 15 bước 20 (hành trình hình như 700, có 1 gối ở đầu, hơi rơ nhẹ nhẹ.... giá 400k..
- AE lấy cả hai giá 1tr5.....
- tất cả mua về định chế song mã máy nhỏ mà giờ có máy lớn nên hủy dự ớn.... hjhj
hình e up sau nhe. or quan tâm zalo 0985959190 (Hùng)

----------


## BLCNC

....................

----------


## minhhung999

Hôm nay e bán mấy món sau:
1. PLC Omron như hình cho bác nào ngâm cứu... giá 300k

2. máy đục bê tông Makita Nhật bổn điện 110v... đã thử chạy ok hết, 
- con lớn 700k
- con nhỏ 600k

3. Bộ phát xung 3 truc (MPG) như hình ... giá 1tr1 (chay êm tay lắm)

4, Đầu ụ máy tiện rút hoặc chế ụ máy phay rất ngon...có collect 9,5 và collect 12.... giá 2tr (xài bạc 7xxx)


liên hệ Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

upupupup chút các bác.
tháng gì ế ẩm quá xá....

----------


## spkt2004

Plc Omron bán chưa bác, chưa thì báo em tình trạng em nó nhé.

----------


## minhhung999

> Plc Omron bán chưa bác, chưa thì báo em tình trạng em nó nhé.


Plc Omron vẫn còn nhe bác. Cắm điện sáng đèn...

----------


## spkt2004

Mới alo bác, có gì bác báo giúp mình nhé. Thanks bác

----------


## minhhung999

> Mới alo bác, có gì bác báo giúp mình nhé. Thanks bác


Ok bác.
Bộ phát xung 3 trục đã theo a đẹp zai... hjhj.. tks ae ủng hộ

----------


## minhhung999

> Plc Omron bán chưa bác, chưa thì báo em tình trạng em nó nhé.


Cái PLC ruột gan đẹp nhe bác. Sdt của bác e chưa lưu nên ko gọi trực tiếp cho bác dc. Bác thông cảm nhe

----------


## minhhung999

Update. Một số món vẫn còn nhe các bác

----------


## minhhung999

-PLC còn
- Đục bê tông còn
_ Ụ máy tiện còn
***** Thêm****
- Driver 2 pha Sanyo vi bước 1/16 như hình... giá thanh lý.... 300K

HÙng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## huutinh

> -PLC còn
> - Đục bê tông còn
> _ Ụ máy tiện còn
> ***** Thêm****
> - Driver 2 pha Sanyo vi bước 1/16 như hình... giá thanh lý.... 300K
> 
> HÙng 0985.95.91.90


3 cái 300k à,nếu vậy gạch 3 cái driver nha bạn. Đầu tuần sau chuyển tiền được không, nếu được cho mình thông tin tài khoản vào số 0908169013.Thank

----------


## minhhung999

> 3 cái 300k à,nếu vậy gạch 3 cái driver nha bạn. Đầu tuần sau chuyển tiền được không, nếu được cho mình thông tin tài khoản vào số 0908169013.Thank


sr bác. đã có bác lấy lúc vừa đăng rồi ah.
tks bác đã quan tâm

----------


## namhasg

> Còn lại driver im805... giá 600k..
> @ nguồn power one của mỹ nhiều block ghép lại.... giá 800k
> @ biến tần yaskawa j7 1.5kw... 400hz.... giá 1tr4....
> @ 2 con động cơ j2s 400w giá .... 800k...
> 
> update ....
> ship dư cái driver HBS86H nên giờ cần bán lại lấy tiền ra... giá 800k
> Đính kèm 57390
> Hùng.... 0985.95.91.90


2 con động cơ J2s 400W còn không bác ?

----------


## minhhung999

> 2 con động cơ J2s 400W còn không bác ?


Vẫn còn nhé bác

----------


## minhhung999

PLc đã bán. Cám ơn các bác quan tâm. Vẫn còn 1 số món

----------


## minhhung999

Cần bán spindle 1.5kw zhenyu đít đỏ như hình ( do nâng cấp lên con 3.7kw)

Giá 1tr5 (đang hoạt động tốt).
Hùng (0985.95.91.90)

----------


## audiophilevn

> Cần bán spindle 1.5kw zhenyu đít đỏ như hình ( do nâng cấp lên con 3.7kw)
> 
> Giá 1tr5 (đang hoạt động tốt).
> Hùng (0985.95.91.90)


mình gach con đít đỏ này nhé

----------


## anhthai20121991

Con đít đỏ 1.5kw vỡ gạch thì để a nha

----------


## minhhung999

Spindle zhenyu đã bán. Tks bác bác quan tâm
Còn mấy cây khoan bêtoong và ụ máy tiện

----------


## minhhung999

Thanh lý luôn con spinde chắc chuyên dùng cho nhôm or đá ( vì có đường khí nén or nước tưới nguội).


Công suất khoảng 1.2kw, ER11 .... Quay êm... giá 1tr5....
Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

> Thanh lý luôn con spinde chắc chuyên dùng cho nhôm or đá ( vì có đường khí nén or nước tưới nguội).
> 
> 
> Công suất khoảng 1.2kw, ER11 .... Quay êm... giá 1tr5....
> Hùng 0985.95.91.90


Đã bán.
Còn máy đục betong và ụ máy tiện or chế ụ máy phay sắt
Tks các bác quan tâm

----------


## minhhung999

Hôm nay mình bán vài món sau:
1. Quạt như hình. Phi tầm 200.... giá 300k

2. Máy khoan mà về chế máy phay rất êm. Có sẵn bàn T 300x300. Kết cấu cứng cáp. Độ lên máy phay là quá ngon.... giá 3tr5


3. Động cơ 3 pha 1.5kw quá đẹp. Có luôn cục thắng từ phi 150 (15Nm).... giá 2tr5

Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Tiếp tục thanh lý... 
- combo ray áp má. Vitme 15 bước 10. Trượt êm . Ko rơ gì. Hành trình 260mm. Nếu bỏ 2 đầu chặn hành trình hơn 300mm..... giá... 1tr6....

----------


## minhhung999

Hôm nay e tiếp tục thanh lý....
- bộ step 5 pha Pk5913 dòng 2.8 và driver RKD514H-A.... nợ hình.... động cơ đẹp dây dài.... giá 1tr7...
Hùng zalo 0985.95.91.90.

----------


## minhhung999

Up còn một vài món ae quan tâm zalo mình nhe

----------


## minhhung999

Hôm nay mình bán mớ rau...hjhj
1. Combo 3 step 5 pha (1 con như pk569. 2 con pk566 có hộp số).... giá 600k

2. Spindle GDZ 2.2kw ER20 dài 215mm mình mua về định thay bạc mà ko có thời gian. Đủ nut. Colet 4 và 6. Số lượng 2 spindle.... giá 650k/1... bác nào lấy 2 bao ship chậm

Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## vufree

Lấy cặp Spindle nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Lại nhanh và nguy hiểm rồi. Có chia không bác vufree.

----------

vufree

----------


## minhhung999

> Lấy cặp Spindle nhé.


Có bác nhắn tin gạch rồi bác Vũ. Tks bác. Có gì e alo bác sau nhe.

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=minhhung999;152689]Hôm nay mình bán mớ rau...hjhj
1. Combo 3 step 5 pha (1 con như pk569. 2 con pk566 có hộp số).... giá 600k


Cho mình gạch 3 con step 5 pha này nhé Bác.

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=minhhung999;152689]Hôm nay mình bán mớ rau...hjhj
1. Combo 3 step 5 pha (1 con như pk569. 2 con pk566 có hộp số).... giá 600k


Đã PM cho Bác.

----------


## minhhung999

[QUOTE=namhasg;152714]


> Hôm nay mình bán mớ rau...hjhj
> 1. Combo 3 step 5 pha (1 con như pk569. 2 con pk566 có hộp số).... giá 600k
> 
> 
> Đã PM cho Bác.


Liên hệ lại giùm mình cái nhe bác. Hùng 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Vẫn còn 1 vài món.
Bác namhasg liên hệ giùm e xem có lấy ko nhe. Tks bác

----------


## minhhung999

- Blue Laser 2w mua về nghiên cứu có driver và nguồn giờ cần bán lại cho ae nào cần nghiên cứu sử dụng chưa được 15h. Tặng kèm kiếng bảo vệ mắt. Giá ra đi ....1tr2

----------


## minhhung999

Cần bán 3 cái driver hbs758s
- cái có jack mới mua (mua về định gắn trục Z điều khiển động cơ có thắng từ mà ko biết khiển thế nào) chưa sử dụng... giá 1tr4....( bán lỗ vốn luôn).
- 2 cái ko có jack mình mua hàng cũ.... giá 1tr1/1 cái.
- tất cả có hộp đầy đủ.
- đã test ok.

Lấy hết bao ship chậm
Liên hệ: zalo 0985959190 hùng

----------


## minhhung999

> - Blue Laser 2w mua về nghiên cứu có driver và nguồn giờ cần bán lại cho ae nào cần nghiên cứu sử dụng chưa được 15h. Tặng kèm kiếng bảo vệ mắt. Giá ra đi ....1tr2


3 driver đã bán. Tks các bác ủng hộ

----------


## minhhung999

Upppp.... cuối tuần

----------


## huanpt

cái bóng laser đó nó đốt được cái gì bác. Xem có nghịch ngợm gì được không?

----------


## minhhung999

> cái bóng laser đó nó đốt được cái gì bác. Xem có nghịch ngợm gì được không?


Khắc gỗ dc bác

----------

